# symbol rot-x aus Package explorer entfernen



## Hanisch (4. Nov 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe unter eclipse Version Oxygen.3.a Release (4.7.3a) Build: 20180405-1200 im Package explorer immer diese *rot-x Anzeige.*
Was hat es damit aus sich und wie kann ich diese Markierung entfernen?  

Kann man diese eclipse-Version auch auf Deutsch umstellen?



Gruß
Ch. Hanisch


----------



## LimDul (4. Nov 2020)

Schau mal in die Problems oder Marker View - da sollten Fehler angezeigt werden. Diese musst du korrigieren.


----------



## Hanisch (4. Nov 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal in die Problems oder Marker View - da sollten Fehler angezeigt werden. Diese musst du korrigieren.


Sorry, Problems oder Marker View kann ich nirgendwo finden.
Was könnten das für Fehler sein?

Gruß
Ch. Hanisch


----------



## Hanisch (4. Nov 2020)

Hanisch hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, Problems oder Marker View kann ich nirgendwo finden.
> Was könnten das für Fehler sein?
> 
> Gruß
> Ch. Hanisch


----------



## LimDul (4. Nov 2020)

Die Python Ansicht kenne ich nicht, daher weiß ich nicht wo die da ist. 

Drück mal strg+3 und gib da Marker bzw. Problems ein.


----------



## Hanisch (4. Nov 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Die Python Ansicht kenne ich nicht, daher weiß ich nicht wo die da ist.
> 
> Drück mal strg+3 und gib da Marker bzw. Problems ein.


Hallo,
Jetzt habe ich eine Ansicht "Problems". Dort sind "Errors (29 items)"
_Description    Resource    Path    Location    Type
A class file was not written. The project may be inconsistent, if so try refreshing this project and building it    AllTests.java    /BeispielJUnit/test/de/hpi/javaide/unittest    Unknown    Java Problem_

Wie löst man das Java Problem?

Gruß
Ch. Hanisch


----------

